# what do you say when you take a picture?



## Skyeg

stupid question i know

when you are photgraphing a group...do you say anything right before you take a picture?  i tend to just take picture   but then i get people saying "i wasnt ready"    so  do you count? or say something? or what?


----------



## ksmattfish

I count, "one, two three..." click.  The funny thing is that after I shoot the formal poses at a wedding, I can hear every photographer in the place going "one, two, three..."


----------



## Skyeg

cool, thanks  ill probubly do that  but i needed to hear someone else say they do that   or else id worry i seemed liek an idiot


----------



## markc

Is that on three or after three?

Since I tend to do most of my shooting while trying to be invisible, I don't run into this much. Though it can be fun to say something like "Would everyone please dangle the left recipient behind them a little lower?" and get a shot of people in various states of confusion.

Other than that, I usually just do a
Okaaaaaaay........ readyyyyyyyyy-*click*
That way they know it's coming, but not exactly when. I'm not sure if it really helps, but some people just can't help but blink right when you say "three" or "now". This way there's a chance to surprise them.


----------



## photogoddess

During weddings, I tell all the people in the picture to get closer and pretend that they actually like each other. It is, after all, a special occassion. Then I tell them to say Fuzzy Pickle. Never had one that didn't smile over that one.


----------



## Jovian

ok....I know this is a little different...but right now I work at Sears Portrait Studio...so i have a whole arsenol of things to make people say... ready for this?

Chuckie Cheese
Cheeseburger
Monkey....hey! Did  you call me a monkey?
Turkey....Did you call me a turkey?
Stinky Feet
Monkey Butt
Fuzz Pickles
Slimey Boogers
Mommy/Daddy has stinky feet

Oh, the list goes on and on...just never tell a child to say cheese...the worse thing you can do.

Oh...with groups a lot of times i do  the one two three click thing too...especially outiside of sears in a more "formal" setting if you will...

~Andrew~


----------

